# Help, found baby pigeon with one splayed leg



## Sue3 (Aug 4, 2017)

New to Pigeon-Talk and am not too sure how it works.
I found a baby pigeon 31st July and judging by photos, he looked about 14 days old. His leg was sticking out behind him you can see in the photo. Since then, one week later and a lot of iresearch on nternet web sites, I've managed to get his leg bent back to along side his body by keeping him in a smallish bowl. I tied his legs together, not too tight, with elastoplasts and he is able to shuffle about. (The other leg is perfectly OK);
What I would like to know is how to spread out his toes in front whereas at the moment they curl outwards and are slightly atrophied. They do work as they can grip my finger.
I am able to devote a lot of time into to getting this little pigeon in good shape to grow up. He has grown a lot in the last week, you will see by the second photo taken today, and eats well, allbeit from a bottle but he does peck at dove seeds.
Any help that someone can give me on how to keep his toes spread out and any other advice would be grately appreciated.


----------



## Avaest (Aug 11, 2015)

Does the injured leg or toes have any function? Does he have feeling in that leg/toes? Is there vascular damage as far as you can tell?


----------



## Avaest (Aug 11, 2015)

Sue3 said:


> New to Pigeon-Talk and am not too sure how it works.
> I found a baby pigeon 31st July and judging by photos, he looked about 14 days old. His leg was sticking out behind him you can see in the photo. Since then, one week later and a lot of iresearch on nternet web sites, I've managed to get his leg bent back to along side his body by keeping him in a smallish bowl. I tied his legs together, not too tight, with elastoplasts and he is able to shuffle about. (The other leg is perfectly OK);
> What I would like to know is how to spread out his toes in front whereas at the moment they curl outwards and are slightly atrophied. They do work as they can grip my finger.
> I am able to devote a lot of time into to getting this little pigeon in good shape to grow up. He has grown a lot in the last week, you will see by the second photo taken today, and eats well, allbeit from a bottle but he does peck at dove seeds.
> Any help that someone can give me on how to keep his toes spread out and any other advice would be grately appreciated.


I don't know if this will help at all, but if you decide to splint maybe seeing the anatomy will help. Jay3 recommended http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/splayleg.htm that link to someone with a young pigeon with a splayed leg recently. 
Ava


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The legs need to be pulled closer together, as they would be normally. Please do check out that link that Avaest posted. It will give you a better idea. If you let them too far apart, that is how they will stay, and even move out a bit more. He also needs a calcium/D3 supplement to help strengthen the legs.
For the toes, put on a small piece of cardboard, with some gauze or cotton under the foot to shape it better, and taped over the toes. Kind of like a little shoe.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Some pics of another member making a shoe for their pigeon.


----------



## Sue3 (Aug 4, 2017)

Thank you so much Jay3 and Avaest for your very usefull replies. I live in the S. of France and so there will be some time lapse before replying.
Firstly, there is feeling in the toes becasue he can move them and grip my finger but not very strongly. I wouldn't know how to tell if he has vascular damage. Being able to see the anatomy is very helpfull to understand what's going wrong but I wouldn't feel able to fix a splint.
I will try to make a shoe as Jay3 suggested, and arrange the legs closer together. I'm just a bit worried about the type of tape to use over the toes as I dont want to harm his little fragile toes.
Thank you again for your valuable help.


----------



## Rayemond (Oct 16, 2016)

It looks like he had a broken or dislocated leg, rather than a splay leg.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi, I don't know if it can help you and if this is the problem of your bird but I read on the website of C.RE.DO des pigeons about a vitamins deficiency. 

They said that young pigeons with toes or feet curled outwards often suffer of a perosis (pérose des pattes) caused by a vitamins deficiency (because of a poor nutrition). They have a deficiency of manganese, biotin, folic acid and pantothenic acid.

They suggest to give Océmue of Virbac (you find it in pharmacy; they say you have to order it) for at least 2 months. 

Of course, give him a good feed. As Jay3 said, he needs shoes.

This is the website (you find what I told you about here:

II. COMMENT SOIGNER ET SAUVER DES PIGEONS BLESSÉS

E) JEUNE PIGEON AUX PATTES RETOURNÉES VERS L?ARRIERE ET/OU AUX DOIGTS RECROQUEVILLÉS ):

https://credopigeons.wordpress.com/2012/06/25/nourrir-bebe-pigeon-tombe-nid/

I live between Italy and south-est of France; if you need some help you can ask.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Rayemond said:


> It looks like he had a broken or dislocated leg, rather than a splay leg.


If you haven't had to deal with splayed leg, you may think that. But it does look like a splay.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Colombina said:


> Hi, I don't know if it can help you and if this is the problem of your bird but I read on the website of C.RE.DO des pigeons about a vitamins deficiency.
> *
> They said that young pigeons with toes or feet curled outwards often suffer of a perosis (pérose des pattes) caused by a vitamins deficiency (because of a poor nutrition). They have a deficiency of manganese, biotin, folic acid and pantothenic acid.*
> 
> ...


.........................................


----------



## Sue3 (Aug 4, 2017)

Hello to Rayemond and Colombina,
Thank you for the information, which I will be following up. Thgis afternoon with the help of two friends have bandaged the legs closer together and have put on his first 'trainer'. I think tomorow when we change it, I can make it fit better but for now, he is managing to walk much bett with it and the toes almost in the right position. I think that the feet and toes were atrophied due to the fact that they had never been used. His leg was sticking straight out the back and it seems that he was already 14/15 days old. I will try to take a photo tomorrow and post it on the forum.
Another question I wanted to ask was that I am still feeding him wet food in a bottle, that is to say, peas, quinoa, coucous with some dove seeds, all mixed with a little water. He must be about 21 days old, can I still give this to him as the amount of grain he pecks himself is not enough.
Thank you for your kindness.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Have you been able to pull the legs in a bit closer?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Guess we were posting at the same time. You would need to keep supplementing him until he is eating well. The calcium/D3 supplement is important to help the leg.


----------



## Sue3 (Aug 4, 2017)

Hello Jay3,
Yes, and straight away is was much better, but now that we have managed to put a little trainer on his food he is walking with much more ease. The toes, although not completely flat, are separated out with the back toe almost in line. I will change it tomorrow to make an even better job. I didn't want to twist the toes too far today.


----------



## Sue3 (Aug 4, 2017)

I take him out onto the terrace several times each day to get the benifits from the sun, natural D3. but I will try to get the calcium and D3 tomorrow at the pharmacy. How do I give it to him, I mean in what quantity ?.... drops?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They have it for birds in pet shops.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Jay3 said:


> Colombina said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I don't know if it can help you and if this is the problem of your bird but I read on the website of C.RE.DO des pigeons about a vitamins deficiency.
> ...


Yes, you are right Jay3. I was wrong thinking about perosis because his problem it's not just curled toes or feet (some time ago I read something about perosis and deformation of legs bones in young chicken, turkey, etc; probably I made that wrong hypothesis because I was thinking about that).

Of course this is a case of splayed legs and a proper wrap and calcium/D3 supplement is absolutely needed.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

You can find a calcium supplement also in some jardinerie/animalerie like for example Jardiland. You can find there also vitamins.

About vitamins, just for example Oropharma Omni-Vit:
www.oropharma.com/NUTRI/Nutrition/P...kt=15660&fam=15670&ani=-1&ran=16138&pro=18954 

It contains also vit D3 (I was looking about Océmue: it contains biotin, folic acid, etc but not vit D3. As the problem of your bird is not perosis, Océmue is not the good product for you; sorry for the wrong hypothesis).

About calcium complement, just for example Oropharma Calci-Lux:
www.oropharma.com/NUTRI/Nutrition/P...kt=15660&fam=15670&ani=-1&ran=16138&pro=18911 

When he will learn to eat by himself you can try to offer him cuttlebone (source of calcium). My pigeons love it and they eat it when they feel they need it. I use to cut it in small pieces with scissors and I put it in a separate dish. 

You can also buy a block for pigeons (you can see it in the picture). It contains crushed oyster shells, grit silex, calcium sulphate and minerals like iron, etc. I crumble it with a knife and put in a separate bowl. As cuttlebone, my pigeons love it and eat it when they feel they need it (I always leave both of them available). I use to buy it at Bricomarché.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You can also boil chicken egg shells and crumble and mix them in with their grit. But they still need D3. And right now he needs a source of calcium/D3 that you can give him orally to know that he is getting it.


----------



## Sue3 (Aug 4, 2017)

Good morning Jay3 and Colombina,
As I mentioned in my first post, I live in the country and 38kms to my nearest sizeable town. So, this afternoon I'm off to get the supplements, cuttle fish and other things mentioned. I am going to boil the egg shells now as I do have eggs! I know this sounds stupid to you Jay3 but I didn't think of his need for grit. Apart from egg shells which I imagine I cant give this alone, can I make grit out of anything else I may have at hand. In any case, I will buy something suitable this afternoon in town. Thank you for your continuing interest. By the way, his name is Woody.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Most pigeons aren't going to peck at cuttlebone, and some have said that when they have broken it up, they have gotten sharp shards. And that doesn't give the D3. I would rather use a supplement they sell for that. Know know what you would make grit with. Grit for small birds is too small, but for chickens is too big. I don't know...............go online and see if they suggest something to make it with if you cannot get it. The egg shells would serve as a calcium supplement, not a grit, as it breaks down easily. Woody..........cute!


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Of course pigeons don't peck at cuttlebone. You have to cut it in small pieces (I use scissors; you don't have to break it up with fingers) as in the picture. My pigeons really love it ! I know others members of PT use to offer cuttlebone. I read that FredaH uses too to cut up it with scissors. She said her pigeons eat it regularly. Of course each pigeon as his own taste! You can try and see if he likes it. You can find it also at supermarket (for example a couple of cuttlebone costs about 2,30/2,50 euro at Leclerc).

About vit D3: you have to give him vitamins for drinking water (as for example the one of Oropharma). You can also buy a mixture enriched with vitamins (you can easily find it; they have vit D3 because without it a bird can't absorb the calcium he gets).

The block for pigeons (it costs 3,20 euro) contains crushed oyster shells, grit silex insoluble, calcium sulphate and minerals. You can try to offer it and see if he likes it. My pigeons love it too ?!

Nice name ?!


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Sorry I meant 

Nice name  

(I forgot I can't put the "face" I have on my phone...)


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Ok, read all "?!" as 
Sorry....it's too hot here and I'm still sleeping...


----------



## Sue3 (Aug 4, 2017)

Just a couple of photos showing Woody's progress. Not bad when you compare the first photo posted with his leg sticking out the back .... so pleased!
He looks a bit scruffy as his feathers got ruffled whilst we were fixing everything in place. Does it look ok?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Woody is darling. Thanks for helping him!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Actually, you did a great job. May need to pull in just a bit more at the bottom if he keeps kicking that leg out a bit. I'm impressed.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

I think too you are doing a great job! Woody is a lucky pigeon  !

And yes, as cwebster said, he is so darling


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Wow what a difference you have made - bravo! Such a beautiful lil guy too, thanks for the devotion you are showing him.


----------



## Sue3 (Aug 4, 2017)

Thanks again for all the encouragement everybody is giving us, I say us as we are three! Two burly men, dear friends from the village, one of whom has big kind hands and he gently holds Woody whilst the other one cuts the sticky plasters and I fix them on. Up 'till now, we're changing the bandages daily, I couldn't do it by myself for the moment as Woody is too fidgety.

I've managed to find a D3 supplement, with other vitamins added but not calcium. So I have also found a salt block for pigeons and am giving the ground up eggshells and this will hopefully give him his calcium. I'm still having trouble with the grit however and could only find in the pet shop what looks more than sand, and as you said Jay3, too small for baby pigeons. I have posted here a picture of some gravel I picked up from the road and that I smashed up, and would appreciate your opinion on the size ... I don't want Woody to eat boulders, I can smash it up finer if necessary.

I'm still not completely happy with the foot as I think he has more of a problem with the ankle. It seems thicker than the good one and not upright. I will try to take a photo later.

Am I right in thinking he is about 20 days old.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You are amazing! Doing a great job too. The grit probably isn't too far off. Hard to tell as matches can come in different sizes. Not sure if the larger pieces might be just a tad too large. but you're getting there.
The bandages don't need changing daily. You just need to check to make sure they aren't cutting off his circulation. The ankle probably is odd because of the way it was growing and being dragged. Probably callused too. Will have to see how much that hinders things. 
Thanks for the pics. Like I said, you are doing an amazing job. Thanks. He has no idea of how lucky he is. Remember to pull the leg in close enough, as if it isn't, when it heals, it will be further spaced than it looks.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Wow! You are a great team! Woody is a very lucky pigeon to have found three good, kind and attentive persons like all you  !

What does the pigeon block you bought contain? The one I have contains also insoluble (or flint) grit: these are the small stones which goes into the gizzard (they don't dissolve) and help to grind up the seed. So they help with digestion.
It also contains minerals, calcium sulphate and crushed oyster shells.
Oyster shell is the soluble grit, it dissolves in the digestive system giving bird calcium. If your block has the same components and if Woody appreciates it that's ok!

I just want to explain how I give it to my pigeons: I crumble it with a knife; then, as usual there are still some big pieces, I crumble these one with fingers.

I think you are doing a really great job with him  ! Jay3 is giving you really good advice too!


----------



## Sue3 (Aug 4, 2017)

Hello Colombina,
Here is a photo the the salt block with all the ingredients. I do as you say and add some to his bottle feed and some with the grit. He seems to like it as he is constantly pecking around.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Glad to hear he seems to like it  !

Thanks for the photos. Your block is different from the one I have. I have never tried it. I'm going to send you a picture of mine so you can see the ingredients.

As the one I have your block contains crushed oyster shells (coquilles de mer broyées) and calcium carbonate (carbonate de calcium): this is the insoluble grit, the one which dissolves in the digestive system giving your pigeon calcium. So it's a good source of calcium.

It doesn't contain insoluble grit (grit silex insoluble): that means it doesn't contain the small stones which goes in the gizzards and help with digestion. So you are doing well giving him the grit you made from gravel.

I remember I read somewhere that clay (argile) has many advantages for birds. It helps to regulate the digestive system and in case of poop a little bit watery. It helps also to protect the bird against some toxic effects of plants; it neutralizes some dangerous pesticides, some heavy metals and also some molds.

If I'm not wrong anise (anis) helps with digestion and to have good poop too.

It would be great if someone could confirm these informations about clay and anise or correct them if wrong  !

Anyway, I put the crumbled block in a separate bowl and I always leave it available to my pigeons. This way, they can eat it when they feel they need it. Of course, you can add it to the grit you made.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Sorry for the typing error: oyster shells is of course the SOLUBLE grit  ...


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

I just want to specify that: the block I'm actually giving to my pigeons doesn't contain calcium carbonate. It was the one I gave before which contained it...I know that's not essential but I like to be precise  !


----------



## Sue3 (Aug 4, 2017)

Woody seems to be doing fine food-wise. He has gained a lot of weight and strength, so much so that he is able now to pull the elastoplast apart between his legs almost every day. I'm not happy about his foot however. The ankle is so twisted towards the inside that the inside toe keeps creeping underneath the large centre toe. I've tried every shape and size of 'shoe' and different ways of sticking the toes down individually but with his gained strength and weight, the toe which is atrophied just finds its way back under. I've tried to take a photo but they do not show the problem very well. You said Jay3 that the ankle joint was probably callused by it being dragged about and you were right because the hard skin has dropped off to reveal new pink skin but the joint is very twisted and enlarged. Although

Woody walks better with the shoe and 'shackles', he is bothered by them and stamps his foot sometimes ... I think that perhaps it hurts him. Do you think that if I can't get his foot better, will he be able to have a reasonable life, I mean fly and perch. I do not have an aviary, I didn't anticipate having a bird but am prepared to try to make his life as best it can be with his problem.
Photos of toes a couple of days ago and feeding him today.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I know they look close to you, but the legs could be pulled in just a tad more, if you want them not to go outward later. If that toe never goes right, then he won't be able to perch on a perch. But could maybe get around. Would have to see how it goes. Maybe the bad toe would have to be taken off. That would get rid of the problem.

Check this link and see how another member wrapped the legs. Scroll down lower on the page.

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/legs.htm


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

I understand your concern about Woody (I am too really worried about a young pigeon I found yesterday night while I was coming back home. It seems he was waiting for me: he was sitting on the roof of a car which was parked face to the entrance door of the building where I live. He has at least a broken leg, he can't move. I think he had an accident, maybe hit by car, I'm scared about internal injuries).

If you live in the south-east of France and you would like to see a vet, I can suggest you a really good one.


----------



## Sue3 (Aug 4, 2017)

Yes, I did look at the pigeon on pigeon rescue and believe it or not, when I renew the plasters virtually each day, they are very nearly the same width apart as seen in the photo but because the ankle leans in, he has an extremely strong push to the side which makes the plasters stretch apart. It seems to me that the whole articulation in the bad leg is somewhat twisted and pushes out, and is made worse by the inturned ankle which then pushes the inside toe to slide under the middle toe. Without the shoe, Woody walks almost on the side of his ankle. I've taken a photo of the foot without the shoe this morning to show you but it's not very clear. Perhaps looking at the previous photos posted it will show the problem more clearly.
As described on the pigeon rescue site, I tried fixing a roll of self adhesive dressing under the toes to make them take up a grip position , but just the bulk of the dressing made the toes turn out even more. 

There are no avian vets within 120 kms from here to ask about amputation of the toe but I will ask advice of a vet who operated on my little Russian hamster. She is very small, (the vet I mean) with tiny hands and I think she would be able to do this although I'm not keen on the idea. 

I am not situated in a very pigeon-loving area here. in fact, when I was searching for vitamin supplements was told in an agricultural suppliers in town that it is not allowed by official declaration to even feed feral pigeons as they are regarded to be pests and a health risk!

By the way Colombina, I live in ther S. West of France about 11kms from Mirepoix 09500 and 40 kms from Carcassonne 11000 so your vet will be too far away for me I'm afraid..

I may have run you all out of ideas for Woody but I will still check pigeon-talk regularly. Thank you so much.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Oh bless him he is looking very strong and seems eager to feed - typical pigeon, lol. 
One of my hand reared young pigeons had to have a toe amputated due to a hair wrapped around it which I didn't see. It used to get in his way of perching and landing plus I think it was sore because he'd stand with that foot off the ground and it would tremble. My avian vet was away and the other young vet did the op with in his words "just a whiff of gas to send him to sleep for a bit" I took him in and in less than three hours he was home again without the toe and two minuscule stitches in the wound. It was a back toe and left a small piece of a stump which helps him balance. You wouldn't even know he had the toe off as it makes no difference to him perching - the only difference I've noticed is when mating as he can't balance on feathers too well. 
I think the most important thing is that the vet knows how much gas to give them and not overdose rather than the op itself so if a vet feels confident in doing the op I don't think he needs to be an avian vet personally. In fact my avian vet wasn't too happy to do it but Nick did it and did a brilliant job.


----------



## cassixjewels (Apr 4, 2017)

I had a similar issue with a baby I found that had a very swollen, bloody, splayed leg from having its leg caught in a metal grate atop where the "nest" (if you can call a couple sticks a nest) was. His leg stuck out to the side and the toes would curl underneath his foot when sitting or when I tried to stand him upright (I'm assuming from atrophy) so he would topple over even after I bound/hobbled the legs. Like Jay said, try taping them flat. Ive included a photo of what I did if it's any help to see. If you want to see what Storm's leg looked like before correction see the photos about halfway down in this post: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/how-to-help-if-poss-feral-chick-w-leg-injury-97089.html I did this when Storm was about 7-8 days old (had to wait a few days from when I found him because he had a leg wound that needed to heal. I used a thin, breathable papery medical tape (as opposed to the more thick, non-breathable one that has nylon in it) and cut thin strips that I laid over his feet. I did it 1-2 toes at a time, laying some strips diagonally over 2 toes. I let the back toe's nail just barely hang over the edge of the back of the cardboard and the same with the 3 front toe nails on the front side of the cardboard. Even though the other foot was normal, it had to be taped for stability. I would let his feet breathe for a bit every 1-2 days when I'd re-tape into a new piece of cardboard but having breathable medical tape helps as it's not super sticky, thin and porous.

I kept his legs hobbled (cardboard taped to toes and elastic on legs) for a total of 14 days, but was able to remove the cardboard taped to his feet at the end of 7 days. I kept just the elastic on for the next 7 days. Looking back at my notes I saw that on day 6 he was standing much more as opposed to only really sitting most of the time before that so I'm guessing he was starting to make use of the toe and feet muscles at that point. I noticed after the 7th day he was able to stand with "flat" toes and be stable.

Also here is a story of a slightly older pigeon via Palomacy who was able to have its legs corrected with this method. This was a big help and kind of a guide for me as I wasn't able to find much info on how to fix the curled toes problem. http://www.pigeonrescue.org/2014/07/16/sugars-story/

Storm made a full recovery as you can see below and we're at 4.5 months. I really hope your pidg is able to make a recovery. The people and posts on this forum were really helpful and an indispensable resource in my first days of helping a pigeon and even now so you've come to the right place (and I guess I'm just trying to pay it forward).


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That foot is pretty bad, but it may be helped given more time.
As far as him being about to pull the leg outward, if you cut a thin piece of duct tape, and cover the other bandage with it, that would give it strength and he shouldn't be able to pull it out. I know it's difficult. If in time the toe doesn't straighten, maybe removing the toe and then putting a shoe on it would help.


----------



## Sue3 (Aug 4, 2017)

Woody's now bound up in duct tape with legs very close together. He's complaining by sometimes lifting up his foot, shaking it and stamping. Unless he has had some lessons from Houdini, I don't think he will get these shackles loose. I've also tried proping up the ankle by putting a piece of sponge on the inside of the shoe to try to prevent his ankle from rolling over towards the inside. I hope he will soon get used to it.


----------



## Sue3 (Aug 4, 2017)

What a great job you did on that baby pigeon Cassixjewels! As you can see in my photos, I have tried to do the same thing. I think that Woody was already about 2 weeks old when he was found, I wish in a way he had been younger and perhaps I would have been able to make a better job of it. I feel a bit like I'm putting him through torture at the moment. I wasted the first week that I had him by not really knowing how to go about righting the foot problem but was more concerned about how to feed him .. that is of course until I stumbled on this forum. Lots of people have been so sympathetic and really helpful. The 'Sugar' story is very inspiring.


----------



## Sue3 (Aug 4, 2017)

Thank you FredaH for telling me about your experience with toe amputating. I think that for the moment I will leave this as a last resort though.


----------



## Sue3 (Aug 4, 2017)

I hope tyou are having some luck with the baby pigeon that you found Colombina.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Many thanks Sue3, you are really kind. I'm going to bring my baby to my vet (maybe surgery is needed) but I have to wait he will come back from 15th August holiday...as you can understand, I'm really worried.

I had a look at the website of C.RE.DO des pigeons:


https://credopigeons.wordpress.com/2012/06/25/nourrir-bebe-pigeon-tombe-nid/


Here is a vet they suggested in Toulouse: Dr Feix.

In Perpignan (but I suppose it's too far away from you) they suggest: Dr Péricard.

Maybe also Toulouse is too far...

Don't feel a "torturer"...You are just doing all your best to help him (sometimes to help them, it seems we have to "tortured" them). As I said Woody is a very lucky pigeon, you have a really big heart.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Sue3 said:


> Woody's now bound up in duct tape with legs very close together. He's complaining by sometimes lifting up his foot, shaking it and stamping. Unless he has had some lessons from Houdini, I don't think he will get these shackles loose. * I've also tried proping up the ankle by putting a piece of sponge on the inside of the shoe to try to prevent his ankle from rolling over towards the inside. I hope he will soon get used to it.*




That sounds like a good idea. I hope it helps. 
You are right in that if started sooner, it would have been easier. Much easier before he is up and around. It's harder then as they object to it more. Just make sure it isn't too tight for circulation as the duct tape doesn't expand. I did have to use it on a young one I had as the parents would pull off any tape or band aid I used.


----------



## Sue3 (Aug 4, 2017)

I was wondering if Woody's tailis growing normally, the photo will show what I mean. There are long quills that stick out with just a little bit of feather at the ends. Is this normal for his age, not really sure how old he is but I imagine around 25-28 days. I can't seem to find any information about this on internet but from photos I've seen of pigeons about this age, the tails are completely feathered.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

They are sheaths that cover new feathers and will either fall off eventually or be preened off by the pigeon - which creates dander. There are beautiful feathers ready to be released under those sheaths.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Who knows what happened to his tail to make them just coming in now.


----------



## Sue3 (Aug 4, 2017)

Hello to all who gave me advice about helping Woody throughout the month of August and it's been a long time since I posted some news about him.

He is doing very well, now about 7 wks old. Thanks to Jay3 and his/her insistence on getting me to draw his splayed leg up much closer to the other leg, he is walking very well, much better than I thought possible considering his problem. The foot however I couldn't manage to correct enough with the shoes, as the leg itself is twisted, you can see this in the photo. I went to see a specialist vet. in Toulouse who suggested an operation to reset the bone would very much improve his life and that he would be able to perch. I was somewhat reticent as another vet advised me not to have it done. I want to give Woody all his chances to survive and be able to live as normal life as possible. I don't keep pigeons and so do not have an aviary, but have made a type of dovecot where I hope he will be able to come and go and be safe at night. All this considered, I've gone ahead with the operation and the bandages will come off next Wednesday to see how the leg is mending. I just hope I've done the right thing.

Apart from giving the liquid medication, which I am not finding easy, Woody is fine and hobbling around on one leg with a very bulky bandage on the other. I'm surprised he can manage to get himself off the ground when he's flying about the terrace.

I did post a question about his tail feathers not coming out of their quills and my vet said that I could just crunch them gently with my fingers and they would fall of in flakes .. which they did. 

Once again, thanks for the help and will post again when the bandages are off.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Cute bird!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks for the update. Be careful with him flying free outside, as hawks are everywhere, and a lone pigeon just isn't safe. That's why they live in flocks, as there are more eyes to watch for hawks and such. He looks good. Good job. Maybe the leg will strengthen more as time goes on and will pull in a little more also. I think you did the right thing in having the surgery done. That or removing the toe would have to be done.

If you make bread balls, and roll them in the medication, you can then pop them down his throat like feeding peas. That may be easier for you to give the liquid med. Would love more pics when he is all healed up. Lucky bird that you found him. Good job!


----------

